

WEBGL Practicles (+2 inside) - tzury
http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_custom_attributes_particles2.html

======
tzury
\+ 2

[http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_custom_attribu...](http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_custom_attributes_particles.html)

and

[http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_custom_attribu...](http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_custom_attributes_particles3.html)

